# Golden needs help in temple texas - craigs list



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Golden Retriever needs home


I found this on craiglist and thought maybe someone could help this pup out. Shes only 6 months old.

Kim
NJ


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Are there any rescues in the area that could be contacted? She's absolutely beautiful! 

Maybe these? 

The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas

Gold Ribbon Rescue - Rescuing Golden Retrievers in Central Texas

Adopt a Golden - Dallas/Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue - non-profit veterinary care and adoptive homes for Goldens


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Should someone contact him or the rescue?


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok i emailed all three of them the link. Maybe someone will help the dog out. 

Kim
NJ


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I went ahead and emailed the poster the link to the Austin rescue, it's closest to Temple.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I received a reply, they have already found her a new home.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thats great news. I had received a reply too. Its said this:

Thanks, Kim. I forwarded your e-mail on to our intake coordinators


I got that this morning. Its great to find a golden retriever a new home.

Kim
NJ


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

WoW that was quick!!!!

Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad for the little girl! 

I can't believe some people-"we moved and now our yard isn't big enough for her and our pitbull."


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I received a reply, they have already found her a new home.


:thanks::thanks: Gosh, if only they all could go like this.


----------

